# Help me choose my piping....



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay so I need to order the piping when i order my DC so that they ship together and i save some money on shipping.... I am looking at buying some of this clear piping should I run the entire setup using that piping? I will need probably 50 feet or so. Or should I use some other pipe like PVC or ABS and thne just use that clear pipe to connect the pvc/abs to the tools? Or any other recommendations? I will have to go up one side of a door, then across the top and then drill a hole and come through the wall then down the length of the door and then probably run it along the ground in my garage on the edges. Alo what connectors do you suggest I buy, if any?

I have the R4512 TS, Rigid Planer and a delta chop saw that i will be hooking up to for now.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

You will need some of this to connect to blast gates and machine ports but I wouldn't recommend using this throughout your system. The flex tubing tends to inhibit airflow too much to use for long runs. Use pvc D/W pipe and fittings or you can spend a little more money and use metal piping but if you use the metal piping expect to pay much much more for wyes and elbows.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree with above... PVC drain pipe will be cheaper and the smooth walls will allow for better air flow... It's also pretty easy to move and change around as you add / move tools around if you don't glue the fittings...

Good luck!

~tom


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

xphnmn said:


> You will need some of this to connect to blast gates and machine ports but I wouldn't recommend using this throughout your system. The flex tubing tends to inhibit airflow too much to use for long runs. Use pvc D/W pipe and fittings or you can spend a little more money and use metal piping but if you use the metal piping expect to pay much much more for wyes and elbows.


+2. I used to sell large door and cabinet manufacturing equipment. When we ran the piping, we used PVC or grounded metal piping. The only times we'd use flex was as mentioned above, to connect.

Some companies would do it themselves, and of course they'd go cheap. Blew my mind...spend 100K on a piece of equipment and then cheap out on the tubing. Inevitably, they would complain about DC issues. 99.999% of the time it was the flex hose as the airflow is just too turbulent for proper collection.


----------

